# Keys Trip



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't know the area well but attended a Gheenoe rally last summer that was fun. We ran over to Nest Key and swam and ate lunch. Lots of flats on the way there, it was a fun ride. I imagine there are plenty of fishing opportunities on those flats but didn't have a ton of luck personally other than a few snook and big mangroves on topwater plugs at night. Wish I could help on other details especially storm damage, I think that area fared pretty well all things considered though.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

jimsmicro said:


> I don't know the area well but attended a Gheenoe rally last summer that was fun. We ran over to Nest Key and swam and ate lunch. Lots of flats on the way there, it was a fun ride. I imagine there are plenty of fishing opportunities on those flats but didn't have a ton of luck personally other than a few snook and big mangroves on topwater plugs at night. Wish I could help on other details especially storm damage, I think that area fared pretty well all things considered though.


Thanks for the response. Nest Key is out in the area we would like to explore, sounds like you had a great time out there. I have never caught a mangrove snapper so that would certainly be fun. I'm just worried about getting out there. It's windy this time of the year and that's a pretty decent haul out to areas like that. Add to that my lack of experience and it makes it a little sketchy. I'm not one to shy away from a challenge but I also don't want to do anything stupid and learn something the hard way, at least not with my wife with me. Another member on here recommended Sailflow.com and Windy.com so Ill be sure to check those. I'm a weather nerd anyways so ill always be checking the weather. Hopefully the weather will cooperate and we will get some calm days.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I would hire a guide for one day if you are concerned about catching fish. The fishing is so different down there than my home waters and probably yours too. Every time I have done a DIY down there I pretty much strike out except for mangroves and ladyfish. 

Also, not sure if your wife is a hardcore fisher. It makes things more difficult if you only have dedication from your boat mate for a few hours.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

CurtisWright said:


> I would hire a guide for one day if you are concerned about catching fish. The fishing is so different down there than my home waters and probably yours too. Every time I have done a DIY down there I pretty much strike out except for mangroves and ladyfish.
> 
> Also, not sure if your wife is a hardcore fisher. It makes things more difficult if you only have dedication from your boat mate for a few hours.


I would love to hire a guide, but adding another $5-700 to this trips expenses is just out of the question. Aside from the boat purchase, we’re doing this trip on the cheap. $75 a night lodging and only eating out a handful of times. 

I wouldn’t consider my wife a hardcore angler but she can definitely hang. She’s pretty content to soak up the sun or take over the dslr when she gets sick of casting. Having said that we won’t be on the water fishing all day every day. We’re going snorkeling one day and also to the sea turtle hospital in marathon one day. Plenty of day drinking and good food to break up the fishing. She’s a mermaid at heart so this place is her paradise, as it is also mine. Every year we are closer and closer to moving to the Florida coast somewhere. The salt water beckons always.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

You should easily be able to strike mangrove snapper off your list. They're everywhere. They should eat a shrimp or even plastics, they're aggressive. They hang out around... mangroves


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

jimsmicro said:


> You should easily be able to strike mangrove snapper off your list. They're everywhere. They should eat a shrimp or even plastics, they're aggressive. They hang out around... mangroves


That’s what I’m hoping! We will be down there Monday through Friday so we will avoid the weekend crowds. 

I plan on buying shrimp, but I also want to take artificial lures. Deciding what to buy is proving difficult as the choices are endless and prices are high! Right now I’m thinking some bucktail jigs, some sort of metal jigs like the Hogy squinnows, and some vudu shrimp. 

As for fly tackle, I’m taking a 7wt, (2) 8wts, and a 9wt with 10wt line. As far as fly tackle. I wish I had something bigger like a 12 to go after some big jacks but just can’t make that happen right now. 

My main fly fishing goal is to catch a barrracuda. That’s what the 9wt will be set up for. Needlefish flys, and wire bite tippet.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Juvenile cudas are everywhere in the mangroves that should be an easy one. They like stuff that's shiny. I don't know much about fly fishing, but what I'd choose down here would be 3/16 ounce jigheads with several soft plastics to put on them. Like a DOA jerk shad or paddle tail, and maybe a soft plastic shrimp of any type. Choose lighter colors for clearer water. I'd also bring something shiny, like a Mirrodine to fool snook, trout, and reds. I'd also always keep a topwater spook, like a Rapala Skitterwalk in a light color, I like chartreuse. Also obviously a cork, like a Cajun Thunder or similar. If you have a cast net for white bait/pinfish or buy some shrimp you can just float them under a cork and catch about anything that swims on the flats. As far as where to fish just look for deeper cuts adjacent to mangroves.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Everywhere you listed should give you an opportunity for those fish. It is spring and the wind will blow, so being in a gheenoe you need to be careful. Also, have a gps on the boat to aid in navigation. The areas you are talking about are big with little traffic and any trouble you have is magnified due to the remoteness. Be safe.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> Everywhere you listed should give you an opportunity for those fish. It is spring and the wind will blow, so being in a gheenoe you need to be careful. Also, have a gps on the boat to aid in navigation. The areas you are talking about are big with little traffic and any trouble you have is magnified due to the remoteness. Be safe.


That’s definitely the most important thing is safety. If the conditions are bad I have no problem heading out on foot and wading from shore. I have some spots picked out to try and go to and these routes involve basically island hopping and not trying to run straight across bays or sounds. I figure that’s the safest bet.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

KingFlySC said:


> My main fly fishing goal is to catch a barrracuda. That’s what the 9wt will be set up for. Needlefish flys, and wire bite tippet.


The clearer water will be best for this. If you go too deep in the park the water will become dark.

One way I use to catch them when I was younger was to tie a chum bag off the back and troll along watching for them. When spotted, cast back. You might even get a shot at a shark this way.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

I fish the Key Largo area almost every week. Bonefish, unfortunately have been very hard to come by. Lots of cudas from 3 to 10lbs on the Oceanside flats outside of Pennekamp. The ramp at Pennekamp is excellent and well protected in any wind. They open the park at 8:00 am and close at sunset. Buzzard Roost and Lazy Lobster are great moderately priced restaurants and will cook those snappers you will catch. I would fish any of the creeks for the snappers using a live or fresh dead shrimp on a #1 hook with a small split shot and 12 or 15lb leader.Pete's or Yellow Bait House has shrimp. Lots of jacks and a few small tarpon at either end of Adam's cut at sun up and sundown. Hope that is helpful.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

That sir, is the best advice!


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

FMH said:


> I fish the Key Largo area almost every week. Bonefish, unfortunately have been very hard to come by. Lots of cudas from 3 to 10lbs on the Oceanside flats outside of Pennekamp. The ramp at Pennekamp is excellent and well protected in any wind. They open the park at 8:00 am and close at sunset. Buzzard Roost and Lazy Lobster are great moderately priced restaurants and will cook those snappers you will catch. I would fish any of the creeks for the snappers using a live or fresh dead shrimp on a #1 hook with a small split shot and 12 or 15lb leader.Pete's or Yellow Bait House has shrimp. Lots of jacks and a few small tarpon at either end of Adam's cut at sun up and sundown. Hope that is helpful.


This is great info! Thank you! Thanks to everyone that has given advice on this thread. I think I have everything I need to at least give us a shot at fish, have a great time, and most importantly stay safe!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

If it's still there, the Upper Crust is the best pizza around and they did free pitchers of beer with your pizza on Tuesday nights, I believe.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> If it's still there, the Upper Crust is the best pizza around and they did free pitchers of beer with your pizza on Tuesday nights, I believe.


Pitcher*S*?! Like how many? Sounds like a good time


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

yobata said:


> Pitcher*S*?! Like how many? Sounds like a good time


This info is dated, as I haven't spent any significant time in the Keys since I divorced my ex wife (she was from Tavernier), but you got one free pitcher of domestic per large pizza ordered. If I remember correctly, the place is about two miles north of Pennekamp on the same side of the road.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> This info is dated, as I haven't spent any significant time in the Keys since I divorced my ex wife (she was from Tavernier), but you got one free pitcher of domestic per large pizza ordered. If I remember correctly, the place is about two miles north of Pennekamp on the same side of the road.


I love pizza, and beer. If y’all really need to know I guess I could sacrifice an evening and go check it out... I’ll report back.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

jimsmicro said:


> Juvenile cudas are everywhere in the mangroves that should be an easy one. They like stuff that's shiny. I don't know much about fly fishing, but what I'd choose down here would be 3/16 ounce jigheads with several soft plastics to put on them. Like a DOA jerk shad or paddle tail, and maybe a soft plastic shrimp of any type. Choose lighter colors for clearer water. I'd also bring something shiny, like a Mirrodine to fool snook, trout, and reds. I'd also always keep a topwater spook, like a Rapala Skitterwalk in a light color, I like chartreuse. Also obviously a cork, like a Cajun Thunder or similar. If you have a cast net for white bait/pinfish or buy some shrimp you can just float them under a cork and catch about anything that swims on the flats. As far as where to fish just look for deeper cuts adjacent to mangroves.


The hardest thing about catching cuda’s is forcing yourself to strip the line even faster when they’re following right behind it. You want to pause and give them a chance to eat, but they want to chase it down, so hit warp speed when they’re on your fly. I caught one on a bead eye shrimp pattern as I was after bonefish, but deceivers should do well. I also had a big 6’ cuda blast into the cove I was fishing at about 100 mph looking for the splashing, but it was already on my paddle board. He turned around and left just as quickly.

If you make it down to Islamorada, Bayside Gourmet is a great lunch spot. Lazy Days restaurant was our favorite dinner, the scenery cannot be beat and the food was good and affordable.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> View attachment 24183
> 
> 
> The hardest thing about catching cuda’s is forcing yourself to strip the line even faster when they’re following right behind it. You want to pause and give them a chance to eat, but they want to chase it down, so hit warp speed when they’re on your fly. I caught one on a bead eye shrimp pattern as I was after bonefish, but deceivers should do well. I also had a big 6’ cuda blast into the cove I was fishing at about 100 mph looking for the splashing, but it was already on my paddle board. He turned around and left just as quickly.
> ...


Good stuff man! Thanks for the cuda tips. I will be posting up a bunch of pictures once I get home and get all of them edited and all that. I may try to do a few videos while I'm there, but I'm still learning how to shoot good video.

I have seen Lazy Days come up a few times so we will definitely get there for dinner one night.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Those little cudas are so much fun! We tried to have an impromptu "mangrove snapper on fly" challenge one time when we couldn't find any snook, and I ended up catching one of those little guys. Lots of fun, and very willing to take a fly!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

X2 on Adams cut at night. Tie some shrimp patterns and fish them really slow with current. Bring a long dip net and scoop up crabs/shrimp in the current for bait. Will have shots at tarpon and permit. Or put live shrimp on hookup jig in current while anchored at bridges at night.


----------

